# Partage de connexion iPad 3g



## Rageur (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, quelqu'un ayant un iPad 3G avec un forfait data quelconque peut me dire s'il est possible de partager la connexion 3G via wifi comme sur l'iPhone 4? Peut importe si c'est une option ou si c'est bridée par l'operateur je veux juste savoir si c'est possible (c'est pour utiliser a l'étranger.)
Cordialement.


----------



## Rageur (10 Juillet 2011)

Petit up svp?!


----------



## nifex (10 Juillet 2011)

Je crois pas. J'ai la 3g sur mon ipad mais je ne vois pas les options de partage comme sur l'phone.


----------



## Rageur (11 Juillet 2011)

Ok...merci pour ta réponse, pourtant je lisais  des post d'octobre 2010 qui disaient que le partage de connexion arrivait sur iPad avec la 4.2 :s


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

@nifex, tu es chez quel opérateur de téléphone mobile?


----------



## nifex (11 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @nifex, tu es chez quel opérateur de téléphone mobile?



Telefonica en Espagne

Et je peux utiliser gratuitement mon forfait data de mon iphone sur l ipad avec une deuxième sim gratuite.

Le partage de la connexion de l iphone sur les ordi et aussi gratuit, alors je ne pense pas qu il y ai un bridage a ce niveau sur mon ipad.


----------



## Rageur (11 Juillet 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Telefonica en Espagne
> 
> Et je peux utiliser gratuitement mon forfait data de mon iphone sur l ipad avec une deuxième sim gratuite.
> 
> Le partage de la connexion de l iphone sur les ordi et aussi gratuit, alors je ne pense pas qu il y ai un bridage a ce niveau sur mon ipad.



La question est de savoir si la fonction existe sur l'iPad et apparemment donc non...


----------



## nifex (11 Juillet 2011)

en tout cas je ne la vois pas... Mais si il y avait quelqu'un d'autre pour confirmer ce serait bien


----------



## Rageur (16 Juillet 2011)

Et sinon par usb possible?!


----------



## macmimi (22 Août 2011)

Je me posais la même question, étant donnée qu'orange sévit en matière de partage de connexion par le JB (avec l'iPhone). Je me suis dit que j'allai utiliser mon iPad 3G (réseau bouygues téléphone) qui propose depuis peu le partage de connexion gratuitement malheureusement l'option n'est pas disponible dans les réglages de l'ipad.
Je prescise que c'est pour partager la connexion entre un MBA et un iDevices. Je paye déjà deux forfaits (un iPhone + un iPad) somme total au alentour de 100&#8364; je ne veux pas rajouter un clé 3G.


----------



## yoyo94 (22 Août 2011)

Si ton iphone est jailbreaké tu as PDA net ou My wi. Je me sers du premier pour partager la 3g de mon iphone sur le ipad (qui est un ipad wifi uniquement).


----------



## supreme51 (22 Août 2011)

moi je me sers de la connexion internet de mon iphone 4 sur mon ipad 2 wifi

http://www.sitedumobile.com/2011/05/24/partage-de-connexion-iphone-4-et-ipad-2-notre-video/


----------

